# Poodle Quotes



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*“Love is the emotion that a woman feels always for a poodle dog and sometimes for a man”*

I love this one


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It's all I have left in my life, caffeine and a poodle. 
Brad Garrett 

This would be me!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are both great!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the first quote on my wall in my house I found it on e-bay. I guess you could say I am a little obsessed.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Isn't that why we're all here? LOL


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Very true I can't stop reading,lots of things make me lol and some bring tears to my eyes, but there is a lot of great info on here and I am so glad I found this site.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I think that sums it up nicely! Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

*Not a quote, but...*

I always liked this cartoon:

(PS Sorry about the size, just click it & put on your reading glasses, lol.)

"You'll Never Call Him 'Fifi' Again!"


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love that! He's small. He's black. He's mad as h*ll. ROFL!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion."


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

loved that last quote... i found these on the 'net a few weeks ago


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love those! Thanks for sharing them, Spoofer.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Spoofer said:


> loved that last quote... i found these on the 'net a few weeks ago


These are so funny! Loven the Punk Poodles!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Olie said:


> *“Love is the emotion that a woman feels always for a poodle dog and sometimes for a man”*
> 
> I love this one


don't tell anyone... but that sums it up for me perfectly!!


----------



## proudpoodlelover (Jan 14, 2010)

.....


----------



## proudpoodlelover (Jan 14, 2010)

*Great Poodle Quote*

When asked "Why a Poodle?" Anne Rogers Clark (the first woman to win Best inShow at Westminster) often replied: 

“They are Labradors with college educations. After a day of retrieving, your Lab wants to curl up in front of the fireplace and take a well deserved nap. A Poodle wants to be fourth at the bridge table and tell naughty stories!”

All poodle owners know this one's true!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm loving the substandard poodle!


----------

